# Perseverance Has Landed On Mars



## fmdog44 (Feb 18, 2021)

Incredible engineering achievement. Now it looks for signs of past life. A retriever rover will go there to retrieve it and bring it back to Earth (where I can't get my water turned back on).


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2021)

"I'm safe on Mars," the rover announced on Twitter upon its arrival. "Perseverance will get you anywhere."


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Incredible engineering achievement. Now it looks for signs of past life. A retriever rover will go there to retrieve it and bring it back to Earth (where I can't get my water turned back on).


One might get the idea y'all need more engineers and less "experts" and politicians running your infrastructural things.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Incredible engineering achievement. Now it looks for signs of past life. A retriever rover will go there to retrieve it and bring it back to Earth (where I can't get my water turned back on).


We're going to fly a helicopter on Mars. That should be cool!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 18, 2021)

In their quest for knowledge about life elsewhere will the governments of the world continue to hide what they discover if it is proof of life or intelligent life?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

It is just wonderful they were able to do this.  It took a lot of brilliant people.  Hulu has a two hour special on how Perseverence was conceived of and built.  It showed how careful they had to be at each step of the way.  I watched it last night and after that tuned into the landing.  It's a Hot Dam moment.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Chet (Feb 27, 2021)

I was just looking at https://mars.nasa.gov/news/8873/nas...gh-definition-panoramic-view-of-landing-site/
where perseverance showed a panoramic view of the landing site and the view can be zoomed in. Zooming in you can see wire bundles tied together with what looks like twine, and knotted by human hands. If I were that human I would be mighty proud to be a part of the mission; even just that small part.


----------

